# Bringing cars from the US to ZA



## werewolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all

Background
- I am a US citizen married to a ZA citizen and we (she) are returning to ZA to start a family.
- As part of this, I am trying to figure out if I should take our cars to ZA or simply buy in ZA. The problem is that from what I can tell, cars cost double in ZA.
- We are willing to deal with US cars in ZA (LH vs RH drive)

I've search the thread but couldn't find an answer to this question:
- Can we bring our two cars without heavy taxes?

This is what I found so far
- permanent importation of cars bought outside of ZA are subject to heavy taxes
- foreigners (me) can import cars with foreign plates / registration without taxes but cannot get ZA insurance under the guise of temporary residence. You also need to take the car out of ZA borders every so often to restart the clock
- citizens can import a car duty-free if they can prove they have lived abroad for 12+ months

Any guidance?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

its dangerous enough on SA roads without adding Left hand drive to the equation.
I sold my left hand drive 1969 classic for that reason, I was keeping it as a holiday car, it was turning me into a devout Christian every time I ventured onto the highways.

As something you take out on a Sunday drive, fine, as a daily driver, you dont want to go there.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Import restrictions - South African Removals

I agree with Daxk, driving in SA is not easy...


----------



## dashvi (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I know, LHD cars purchased after 2000 are not allowed into the country.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

General rule of thumb : Unless its a classic and you are married to your car its never a wise move to Import you car no matter what the country is.

PS Just about everything costs more in SA.


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

werewolf said:


> Hi all
> 
> Background
> - I am a US citizen married to a ZA citizen and we (she) are returning to ZA to start a family.
> ...


I recently was told that SA was no longer allowing lelft hand drive cars to be imported into the country. I am moving to SA early next year and have property there so was also testing the feasability of importing my current auto. This plus the extremly high duties and cost for getting the car into the country convinced me that I should just buy a car there. It is easy enough to do and a straightforward proccess and any repair work would be much easier to get done when needed.


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Import restrictions - South African Removals
> 
> I agree with Daxk, driving in SA is not easy...


Er ...it isn't ? I find it extremely easy and chilled. the traffic is brilliant compared to just about anywhere. The roads too. I think you guys are confusing and entire country for William Nickol drive during rush hour.

You find an anti ex S.A whinger on the net you can be 99% sure they came from JHb.


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

Halo said:


> General rule of thumb : Unless its a classic and you are married to your car its never a wise move to Import you car no matter what the country is.
> 
> PS Just about everything costs more in SA.


Wrong. As Native Texan told you just about everything is cheaper in S.A. He's far more qualified than you to make that assessment.


----------



## jebadad (Feb 14, 2010)

Lotus1979 said:


> Wrong. As Native Texan told you just about everything is cheaper in S.A. He's far more qualified than you to make that assessment.


I very much doubt that SA is cheaper than the US, especially with the current exchange rate. Simply check prices at Picknpay, a discount supermarket chain (https://www.pnponline.co.za/default.aspx) and compare them to what you´d pay in your country.


----------

